Ask HN: What industries will be the most resistant to this crisis? - peignoir
======
troydavis
Utilities. Agriculture/food production (a subset of the sector often called
"Consumer Staples").

However, that information isn't very useful now. The difference is already
priced in.

------
gshdg
Funereal services. Food delivery. Residential utilities (until deep recession
hits). TV (reruns at least). Gaming (in the short term).

------
WheelsAtLarge
Any industry that produces basic human needs such as basic foods and living
supplies.

------
omarchowdhury
Bonafide needs, to the detriment of superfluous wants.

